# Me again, with another donkey question



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

My goats got in with Donkey yesterday and after 2 minutes she was chasing them with her ears laid back. We hurried and separated them.

Today my dh put them back in with her. That is really where they need to be because that is the best fence and it has heated water and hay.

Will she hurt them or is this just something they have to go through to get acquainted? The goats all seem fast enough to stay away from her and I'm hoping the novelty of the goats will wear off soon...

ETA: There are 5 adult dairy goats along with two 8 week old babies (which I'm most concerned about).

Just went and checked on them and my fence jumper goat is out, all the others are in a little 6x8 stall that they can come and go from, seems like Donkey really only chases one when it is separated from the rest... Ugh, pure aggravation.. Thinking about getting the babies and their mom out and letting the others live together until the like each other....


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hate to tell ya, but unless you have a donkey that was bred/raised by a livestock guardian breeder -- and it doesn't sound like you do -- the donkey could run your goats into heart attack, pick them up and shake them until their necks are broken, etc. Best to separate the species.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

This is your six month old baby donkey? I'd say be sure to protect your young goats and give her time to adjust to the adults. Are they big enough to be safe and to teach her manners while she's still a baby? What size is she? I don't have a really clear picture of the situation, but I'm thinking a baby donkey could learn to get along, but there are a lot of things to be careful of and I don't know them all!


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

She is the 6 month old, she stand about 3 inches taller at her shoulders than my adult goats (but much heavier)--she is a standard donkey. The goats aren't going to be able to teach the donkey manners. 

I thought maybe they might work it out, man it's cold out there...sigh...I've gone out several times and they are staying in a group in the stall, and she is standing out away from them.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Every now and then someone takes in any ol' donkey to guard their livestock. Some get lucky and it works; most aren't lucky. Your donkey will be growing bigger and stronger.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

We had a miniature donkey that did the same thing. He would even nip at them. After afternoon of that we took him out of THEIR pasture. I didn't trust that he would stop.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

If you are serious about keeping them together, I would invest in an electric equine collar. Pop the donkey every time it does anything inppropriate (don't let the donkey know you are doing it! Just watch from afar). Do NOT keep the goats in with the donkey anytime they are not watched constantly. After a few months the donkey should do well but I can't say it could be totally trusted until pretty well adult.

There have been a lot of goats killed by donkeys. I have a horse that does well with mine, and a horse that I can't let be in the same pasture.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Donkeys don't guard flocks, they guard territory and this is why I asked you earlier what you intended to use the donkey for. Because she's young, you may get lucky but because she's small does not mean she's not powerful and typically, when donks attack, they either pick smaller animals up by the scruff of the neck and shake them, either causing nerve damage or death or they can simply go for a quick kill and strike/stomp them to death. 

The shock collar may or may not work but it will only be effective if you're watching like a hawk and you may find that once you remove the collar, she'll carry on as she did before.


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

I didn't get her for herd protection, got her for a pet and a friend for our new horse. They will be separated once all the fencing is done, but it would be nice to be able to have them together if we want.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I didn't read the rest of the replies so sorry if this is a repeat . But when we got our burro last spring , he was 15 years old and had been with goats and sheep for the past few years .

I put him in with our's and right away he picked up one of my doelings by her back and threw her ! I was horrified and thought he was trying to kill her ! He chased them around a bit ,ears all pinned back . Just for a day . Then all was well ,no problems since ! Think he was just putting them in their place .

I did take my does who are ready to kid soon out of his pen ,I just fear he may treat a new baby that way ??? Not sure .... Didn't want to take a chance !

Good luck with your girl ! I would make a small spot in the pen only the goats could walk into so they have a safe spot .


----------



## hobbyfarmer (Oct 10, 2007)

In my experience, a donkey can not be trusted with goats. We've had one live with them almost a year and then try to kill one out of blue. We have one now who lived with them for about 3 weeks in perfect bliss (and he was raised with goats) and then just started after them - again, for no obvious reason.

Like a previous poster mentioned, they guard their territory instead of your animals. Donkeys are super smart and very sensitive. You just can't assume you'll ever know what triggered an attack by the donkey and you probably can't assume there will never be an attack on your goats by the donkey. Donkeys just sort of have their own brand of logic and they're smart enough to wait for you to turn your back, imo.


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

I went out and checked again and all the goats were laying down asleep. The donkey was just standing there close, but not in the group.

The fence jumper wanted back in, so I let her, and Donkey laid her ears back for a second when she walked by her, but that was it.

I'm just going to watch closely and give them some time. 

I had no idea this would be an issue, but she needs to get used to the goats before she gets any bigger. I think it's either now or never, I can't wait until she is older to try it--what if something happens and I have to have them together for some reason? I've read numerous articles that all seem to say a weanling jenny should be fine with goats and they will bond with them after a while. 

I don't want her to be a guard donkey, but I want her to tolerate the goats. As long as she doesn't get too violent with them I'm going to leave them together and hope for a bond. Seems like that is a good possibility from all I've read. 

I can keep you updated if you want. 

Thanks for all the replies and advice.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Please keep us updated. I have wanted a minidonk, but have been afraid for the same reasons. My horses cannot STAND donkeys, and I am afraid he would hurt my goats/sheep. It would only take one good kick from the donkey, or if he gets gouged by the horns on the goats...(shudders). Hoping all is well with your little herd!


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

Well this morning, all seems ok.

Half the goats were out at the hay bale, the other half was in the shed with donkey. I thought they looked terrified, but they must have been just cold. One got up and walked right in front of donkey, went under her neck, donkey just lowered her head to let the goat rub her, no ear signals. Looks like they may end up getting along after all. Donkey walked up to the hay bail the goats were eating and none of them seemed scared of her.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You have a baby donkey. They are typically not put in with lambs or kids because they play too rough. You should have had them adjacent to each other for a few weeks before putting them together, but that is spilled milk. Donkeys are herd animals and need to be with a group. I think your donkey is going to get along fine with the goats. As she gets older, she will not allow a dog anywhere near them and they will learn to see the donkey as protection.

Donkeys are smart and get bored. This results in their playing with the other animals (chasing and otherwise annoying them). Expect your young donkey to be obnoxious for at least a couple of more years. You can help by training the jennet. You should be doing the same things you would do with a horse, exposing her to plastic bags flapping in the wind, petting her with plastic bags, picking up her feet, teaching her to lead, etc. Every lesson is a break in her boredom.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Just to let you know that a donkey, like any other critter, can be kept alone if it's used and has attention from the human.

I had a single donkey for years, did a lot of riding with him. I now have a single mule for riding.

Every critter needs a job, whatever it is, and it's not fair to keep them as yard ornaments -- which yours will never be with your daughter! )


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I wouldn't risk it. Our donkey stomped and killed two crias (baby llamas) when he was about a year old.
Even a young donkey is very strong, and it only takes a split second for something tragic to happen.


----------

